# How to plant Marsilea quadrifolia



## Navajo (Sep 13, 2004)

I bought some Marsilea quadrifolia last weekend (At least I'm PRETTY sure that's what it is).

Anyway, it came potted and has a LOT of plants in the bunch. For now I took it out of the pot and just dropped it in until I could decide what to do with it.

Any planting suggestions?

Should I just bury the whole thing and let it go, or try to seperate some of the plants and "scatter" around?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I got some marselia (not sure what type) from a plant swap and ended up cutting it up like you would glosso. I tried to separate the bunches into a plantlet or two then planted them every 1/2" or so.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Separate the plants Tom. I do it by cutting the runner into two leaf segments and plant those. It is a lot easier than trying to plant a long runner. I'd plant them about an inch apart, in a checkerboard pattern. They should fill in nicely.

Mike


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Plant mine like glosso, with 1-2 plants on average. Just ripped a bunch of it out recently (2 sandwich bags worth) and have a small patch of it, which is growing in again very quickly.


----------



## Navajo (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Only one more thing.

The plants are from approx 1 inch to 12 inches long in the bunch. I looked all over the internet to find pictures of the exact kind I have before posting and there is so much conflicting info, I am confused. From all your posts it seems like Quad is a foreground/ground cover. Any ideas what it is I have? Maybe it's not Quadrifolia. Sure wish the petstores would use Latin names!


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

This was the "disclaimer" for the on-line site where I bought my quadrifolia...

"Please Note: We now sell this plant grown emersed. It ships better that way though it is larger than the submersed look shown above. Just plant the root sections and trim back the emersed leaves after a few days. The plant will quickly revert to submersed growth."

Likely what you are seeing...Brian.


----------



## Navajo (Sep 13, 2004)

Ah, thanks Brian. So, I'll seperate and plant it this weekend. Then do I just do the "lawnmower effect"? Cut it all down to a couple of inches?


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

bump
I just bought the same thing at lfs, its in a tall upright form. Looks like it could be quite a job to seperate it all out


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey! Welcome to the forum second!

Separating a big mass of foreground plants is a real chore, but it is worthwhile. I think it is the only way you can get those plants planted and the best way to insure they will spread out and form a proper foreground. not grow in a big lump.

Mike


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Momotaro
i gave it a shot tonite, I had two of these plants and one of them seperated out very nicely, the other one was a big clump and very difficult to work out. Well I made the most of it, now i hope it will fill in and make a nice carpet.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I think it will work out just fine for you, Second!

Give the plants room to spread out, they will fill in. roud: 

Mike


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

quick question
some of the runners were quite long, i buried the part where the roots were but some of the runners with the clover on the top are sticking up in the water a ways, should i be concerned with getting them buried under the gravel as well, or can i leave them as is for now?

thanks


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

bumped for info


----------

